# Mom's really mad, a message from Bella



## Elisabeth Kazup

Love that doggie train of thought...too bad, so sad...more chicken livers PLEASE?

Mommie will get over it. ;-)


----------



## OutWest

I dunno she's realllllly mad. I see steam coming out of her ears. B.


----------



## Tayla's Mom

So funny. Chicken livers are crack to them. They now have an addiction. Your mom needs to understand that and buy more.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Maybe you should get your favorite toy and roll on your back- Rolling back and forth while lowly growling at yourself or smiling and throwing the toy in the air. It always works for my mommy and grandma when I am in trouble and the sad puppy dog eyes don't work 

From Buddy.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

awwww...Buddy. That's playing dirty pool...you KNOW that will get a smile even when mommy is still mad. Good thinkin!


----------



## OutWest

MikaTallulah said:


> Maybe you should get your favorite toy and roll on your back- Rolling back and forth while lowly growling at yourself or smiling and throwing the toy in the air. It always works for my mommy and grandma when I am in trouble and the sad puppy dog eyes don't work
> 
> From Buddy.


That might work. Mom washed all my toys last night so they're nice and clean. Of course she seemed a bit annoyed when I grabbed one and dropped it in the dirt this morning. Sigh. Just can't please her today.


----------



## OutWest

Now I'm curled up next to mom on the couch. She's not pushing me away, so maybe my plan to warm her up is working.


----------



## MikaTallulah

OutWest said:


> Now I'm curled up next to mom on the couch. She's not pushing me away, so maybe my plan to warm her up is working.


Give her a big sigh and then smile.  Buddy


----------



## olliversmom

You could also try implementing the always popular zoomies.
Guaranteed to bring a smile, even to the most puckered of mouths


----------



## OutWest

olliversmom said:


> You could also try implementing the always popular zoomies.
> Guaranteed to bring a smile, even to the most puckered of mouths


Tucker and I are doing bitey-face, Mom's fave. I think she's starting to look amused.


----------



## olliversmom

Cant be mad at a Golden for long!


----------



## Tayla's Mom

Mom will soften up. She just was mad because you got into something that could have been bad for you. You may get a bad tummy ache and that will make everyone feel bad.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Jess :"Oh oh, just one freeze dried liver treat gives me diarrhea. My Mom refuses to buy them anymore. Hope you guys are OK."


----------



## tania

Go Bella!! It's working!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura*

I find if you go down and slink out of the room on your tummy looking REALLY sorry and pathetic your Mom will feel sorry for you....try that. My Mom's Echo used to do that and it really works. Mom's can't stay mad for long

Buddy


----------



## MikaTallulah

olliversmom said:


> You could also try implementing the always popular zoomies.
> Guaranteed to bring a smile, even to the most puckered of mouths


Indoor Zoomies don't work on my mommy because it gets my noise sisters (yorkies) all barking. Is mommy still angry at you?

Buddy


----------



## OutWest

Jessie'sGirl said:


> Jess :"Oh oh, just one freeze dried liver treat gives me diarrhea. My Mom refuses to buy them anymore. Hope you guys are OK."


OOOOOH. I hope this doesn't happen to me. Mom's just beginning to loosen up a bit.


----------



## Tayla's Mom

Bella, mom loves you and is smiling inside. If you lay your head on her leg and give her the look, and you know what I'm talking about, she will smile at you.


----------



## Amberbark

I wonder what Tess thinks about you and Tucker?  Ambykins


----------



## OutWest

Well, I think we're in more trouble. It looks like big bro tucker has an upset tummy. Of course he does! He got almost all of the yummy stuff in the bucket. Mom is so NOT smiling anymore.


----------



## Tayla's Mom

Oops. That's not good Bella.


----------



## tania

Hide, Bella, hide!! Let's go up the mountains! Whenever I do something real bad, she will ignore me. And just that will make me lay down with my belly up. I am soooo sensitive to her mood.. I am glad she does not really get angry, people tell me I am spoiled. But then I lick her hands and try to lick her nose. That's when she starts laughing. 
Hey, what if you two step on poo and paint the carpet?? Do you think she will like it?? I guess so, she just cleaned the rugs, right? So now we just need some art on it. 

Pira


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs

hoping that there is no "fallout" from the pigout!!


----------



## Mayve

Oboy. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Belle's Mom

Anxious to hear how this tale ends.


----------



## olliversmom

Belle's Mom said:


> Anxious to hear how this tale ends.


Olliver: Me two!


----------



## OutWest

It's official. Tucker is pooping funny. Wet and verrrry stinky!:yuck: he's locked in the kitchen. Mom just used scissors on his butt! Also shoved some stuff down his throat Wonder what that means. 

Me--I'm fine and running around the house. Tess is up on mom's bed helping her calm down.


----------



## Pammie

Ruh-roh! not the scissors....!!! Poor lil' loppy butt-haired Tuck-Tuck!


----------



## olliversmom

Oh no. Pepto time?
There used to be this funny Pepto Bismol commercial. My dad would laugh so hard when it came on, the tears would roll down his face.

A guy and his wife going back and forth:
Guy (moaning) "Ugh, I can't believe I ate the whole thing."
Wife (in shrill wifey tone): "You ate it Ralph!"
And repeat.
___________________
We are not really laughing at you OutWest, but with you, as I am sure we have all had to deal with poopfests from illegal eating.
But all joking aside, I hope the pups don't get too sick.
Good luck!
p.s. One time my wild child yellow lab bonnie ate my daughters 2 lb solid chocolate easter bunny when we were out of town and neighbors watching the pups.
Darn crazy dog broke in daughters room and climbed up on bunk bed top!
Most dogs would be seriously hospitalized with just an ounce of chocolate consumption. According to the neighbors they noticed nothing out of ordinary except Bonnie was farting quite excessively for a couple days.
Go figure.


----------



## MikaTallulah

OutWest said:


> It's official. Tucker is pooping funny. Wet and verrrry stinky!:yuck: he's locked in the kitchen. Mom just used scissors on his butt! Also shoved some stuff down his throat Wonder what that means.
> 
> Me--I'm fine and running around the house. Tess is up on mom's bed helping her calm down.


Mommy sometimes gives my Immodium- Human anti poopy pill when I have tummy troubles. I hope Tuck feels better in the morning. Buddy


----------



## Mayve

Oboy. I'm betting the next time your brother has a stupid idea you will remind him of this indiscretion and how mad your mom got....maybe make fun of his funny "butt" hair cut and apply some peer pressure. ....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk

olliversmom said:


> Oh no. Pepto time?
> There used to be this funny Pepto Bismol commercial. My dad would laugh so hard when it came on, the tears would roll down his face.
> 
> A guy and his wife going back and forth:
> Guy (moaning) "Ugh, I can't believe I ate the whole thing."
> Wife (in shrill wifey tone): "You ate it Ralph!"
> And repeat.
> ___________________
> We are not really laughing at you OutWest, but with you, as I am sure we have all had to deal with poopfests from illegal eating.
> But all joking aside, I hope the pups don't get too sick.
> Good luck!
> p.s. One time my wild child yellow lab bonnie ate my daughters 2 lb solid chocolate easter bunny when we were out of town and neighbors watching the pups.
> Darn crazy dog broke in daughters room and climbed up on bunk bed top!
> Most dogs would be seriously hospitalized with just an ounce of chocolate consumption. According to the neighbors they noticed nothing out of ordinary except Bonnie was farting quite excessively for a couple days.
> Go figure.


 da bunny, da bunny, oh I ate the bunny

Sorry, I couldn't resist. Bella I hope Tucker feels better soon and mama is happy again!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Oh poor Tucker, it's no fun dealing with the after effects of " dietary indisgression". That's what my vet calls it when I eat something I shouldn't. 
Jess


----------



## OutWest

Well, Mom seems a bit calmer today. But we're being careful. What I wanna know is how come Tucker got a special breakfast of rice and chicken? How come I didn't get that? Last evening mom wouldn't let Tucker into the house for a while. My big sis took this picture of him looking at us through the window. I thought it was funnneeee..... I was laying on the floor rolling around and lafffing..... Tucker still doesn't want to play very much... He mostly sleeps and drinks water. And every now and then he runs outside really fast! Last night he slept in the crate. I don't understand all this stuff, but it sure has been interesting. And Mom's setting up the second big crate... dunno why.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Miss Bella are you having tummy troubles, too? I know what crates mean!!! Solitary confinement :uhoh:

My mommy will never put me in a crate because they scare me. My first owner before mommy saved me was very mean to me and made me spend all day and night in cage. But Mommy would never do that to me  She has slept outside with me on the covered porch when I had really bad stomach aches and the squirts. She didn't talk to me but she stayed with me. I refused to go inside- The mean man had a very smelly house and never want a smelly house- and mommy said is she is not carrying a "95 pound lug."


Maybe you can answer this question- Why do cats get to potty inside the house in sand boxes????:yuck::yuck: But if the yorkies use their box- Mom just shakes her head.

Buddy


----------



## OutWest

Bella Sez: my tummy is ok so far. Dunno why I got put into crate. Maybe mom thinks I start the counter surfing...she might be right... But when mom got home from running errands today I told her how much I did NOT like the crate. She didn't seem to care though.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Cries like a pathetic baby. Use your whiniest baby voice. No mama could resists that. Just remember DON'T Bark!!!

Buddy


----------

